# Decent looking place near Waynesboro TN 13+ acres



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat looking place - I was scanning United Country Real Estate and found this - I thought it might be of interest to someone here.

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=5&Office=41099&No=41099-20150&AU=N&FT=P

It's near Waynesboro, TN. Pretty countryside out that way.

Angie


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Angie, this is almost what we have been looking for. I will show this to dh when he gets here. Love it! Does need one more bedroom but that wouldnt be too hard.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

http://classiccountryland.com/ You have to click on Tennessee on the left. This place has some raw land with waterfalls! It might be pretty, but not what I'm looking for.


----------

